# Michigan Blizzard Cleanup



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## scag413 (Sep 30, 2006)

That's quite a load in that bucket...nice pics!


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

scag413;1232713 said:


> That's quite a load in that bucket...nice pics!


That was 1 of the smaller bergs..


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Lets see some more cleanup pics from Michigan!!


----------



## plowguy23 (Feb 9, 2009)

That 170 Needs a cab lol.. Looks a little cold


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Naa, it's not that bad, lol.


----------

